# 110V Electrical Question



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

OK got a Dirt devil cv950 vac for the outback. I want to mount it under the bed but their is no 110v plug around. I have 2 empty spots on the panel and they are Square D breakers. I assume I can go to the store and buy another breaker and wire it up and mount a plug under the bed. Mount the vac and plug it in.

Guess my question is what size breaker 15A or 20A?

Is is a special Square D breaker? It looks small compared to the house.

Any other helpful tips? It does not seem that hard, I have done it in the house but never in a camper.

Thanks and happy new year!!!!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK got a Dirt devil cv950 vac for the outback. I want to mount it under the bed but their is no 110v plug around. I have 2 empty spots on the panel and they are Square D breakers. I assume I can go to the store and buy another breaker and wire it up and mount a plug under the bed. Mount the vac and plug it in.
> 
> Guess my question is what size breaker 15A or 20A?
> 
> ...


It could be a special breaker. Generally the breakers that they install in the trailers are duplex breakers. They are a double breaker in a single space. You should be able to go to the store and ask for a Square D breaker. I beleive you will be fine with a 15 amp breaker, which should be wired with a minimum 14 gauge wire. if you do decide to go 20 amp it needs to be wired with 12 gauge wire.

Just take a look at the vacuum, there should be a plate or sticker on it that says what the power use is. I don't think that it needs 20 amp though.

If you have done it is the house you will be fine with doing it in the camper. Just make sure that the wires are securely fastened, they have a better chance of coming loose in the trailer than the house.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK got a Dirt devil cv950 vac for the outback. I want to mount it under the bed but their is no 110v plug around. I have 2 empty spots on the panel and they are Square D breakers. I assume I can go to the store and buy another breaker and wire it up and mount a plug under the bed. Mount the vac and plug it in.
> 
> Guess my question is what size breaker 15A or 20A?
> 
> ...


Maybe you otta take out one of the existing breaker and take it with you to the store to be sure...
my .02 worth


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't imagine the vacuumm draws 20 amps, but there should be a plate on the vacuum that will tell you the power requirements.

Breaker should be standard, just make sure it is compatible with the panel you have. Square D, GE, etc, have slightly different configurations.

From what you described, I assume you are going to install the circuit? In that case, the size of the breaker will depend on how you size your circuit. If you decide to use 14AWG wire and standard 15 Amp receptacles, then you can use a 15 Amp breaker. If you use 12AWG wire and 20 Amp receptacles, you can use a 20 Amp breaker. For what you want to do, I would recommend a 15 Amp circuit using 14 AWG wire. A 20 Amp circuit is over kill, the wire is bigger and more difficult to work with and the whole setup will be more expensive. You do not need a 20 Amp circuit for what you want to do.

DAN


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK got a Dirt devil cv950 vac for the outback. I want to mount it under the bed but their is no 110v plug around. I have 2 empty spots on the panel and they are Square D breakers. I assume I can go to the store and buy another breaker and wire it up and mount a plug under the bed. Mount the vac and plug it in.
> 
> Guess my question is what size breaker 15A or 20A?
> 
> ...


John and I added 2 breakers for 2 dedicated 110volt lines - 1 in the kitchen and 1 for the slide. We found the exact same breakers at Home Depot that came in the rv converter. All in all, it was a pretty easy task and one fo the top use mods we have done. Go for it. Phillip


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I also am considering adding an AC outlet to my new 210RS, why does Keystone not put any ac outlets into their trailers. mine only has the one in the bathroom.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

You need some 14-2 romex and a 15 amp breaker from the depot or lowes. Ther's no need to go any bigger if it's just for the vacuum.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have not seen a vacuum over 12-amp draw (peak), and that is only on high end suckers...15-amp should be more than adequate and will be much easier to wire with smaller 14-gage wire. However, you may want to consider other items you may use on this circuit. If you plan on using anything with a heating element (heater, toaster, coffee maker, etc) you may want to bump up to the 20-amp. Also, since this outlet will not be in series with others, you may want to consider a gfi outlet - very common at any home supply store.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Chief!
I needed to add a receptical in the cabinet next to the bed for my CPAP machine so I hooked into the receptical on the wall at the foot of our bed. You can get everything that I used at Home Depot. For some reason, Lowes does not carry surface conduit. Your vacuum draws 11.3 amps, so a 15 amp breaker should work just fine. You most likely wouldn't be running other appliances at the same time as you are using the vacuum, so you really don't need a new circuit. In the second picture, you can see where I fed the wire into the cargo area. That is now covered with a corner conduit cover. I ran 14 guage wire. Nothing to it!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great thanks for the help. 15A breaker and 14g wire it is. I will only be running the vac and it will all be hidden through a cabinet. I will run it through some kind of conduit since the wire will be exposed through a pantry and I don't want anything to hit the wire. I will get the supply's this week and work in it when I get back from Florida and hopefully it will warm up some by then. I still have to order some vac parts to complete the job.

I actually get tired of dragging in my shop vac to clean the carpet ( the little I have ) and it should help keep the "wood" floors cleaner too and I can use it on the road and clean up before we leave. I will get some pics when I get done. Don't expect any fast results, I don't want to rush it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Great thanks for the help. 15A breaker and 14g wire it is. I will only be running the vac and it will all be hidden through a cabinet. I will run it through some kind of conduit since the wire will be exposed through a pantry and I don't want anything to hit the wire. I will get the supply's this week and work in it when I get back from Florida and hopefully it will warm up some by then. I still have to order some vac parts to complete the job.
> 
> I actually get tired of dragging in my shop vac to clean the carpet ( the little I have ) and it should help keep the "wood" floors cleaner too and I can use it on the road and clean up before we leave. I will get some pics when I get done. Don't expect any fast results, I don't want to rush it


Or you can buy a Roomba and use it for your home and the Outback. No wiring required.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

we have a central vacuum system in our house and it is great! I can see the benefit of a central system in the Outback. Hmmmm....I think I smell a future mod! LOL! Take pics as you do the install, so we can all learn from your experience!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Chief,

We installed a central vac this summer in the 5th wheel, great mod. I just took the power from the back of a existing receptacle and installed a outdoor receptacle underneath in the storage area. This gives me power underneath where there should be a plug anyways and now I have a vac for the storage area as well.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

"I will run it through some kind of conduit since the wire will be exposed through a pantry"

This is a no-no and against code if you use romex. Romex in conduit can overheat. Granted it would only be a short distance, but why take the chance?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wicandthing said:


> "I will run it through some kind of conduit since the wire will be exposed through a pantry"
> 
> This is a no-no and against code if you use romex. Romex in conduit can overheat. Granted it would only be a short distance, but why take the chance?


Sometimes you can buy wire in a flexible metal conduit so it's an all in one deal. The last time I used it, I would have sworn it was Romex inside, but maybe I just don't remember correctly...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

OK no conduit. I did see the wire in the metal loom and thought about that. I think I will just use the wire staples and nail it out of the way, I have the room. Thanks again.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK no conduit. I did see the wire in the metal loom and thought about that. I think I will just use the wire staples and nail it out of the way, I have the room. Thanks again.


That would be "MC" wire, short for metal casing. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats whats great about forums like this. Their is such a diverse group of people with different jobs. I cant ask anyone at work...unless its on fire, glowing green or not breathing


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Romex will not overheat in conduit. I've done it many times and have never had a problem. The only time you cant use romex in conduit is when your going underground.


----------

